

Trader's confession: I've been dreaming for this market crash for 3 yrs [video] - danielhitome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC19fEqR5bA

======
Joeboy
It's not a confession, it's self-promotion.

~~~
LUTOPiA
where's your proof then?

~~~
Joeboy
Well, from about the 1:45 mark it sounds a lot like a sales pitch.
"Everything's definitely going to go to shit, but if you get my advice you
could come out of it rich". This is also the gist of his website, which
encourages people to employ him as an advisor or public speaker. Judging by
his website, facebook, twitter and myspace accounts, he has a strong interest
in self promotion. Judging by
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/8792829/BBC-
fin...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/economics/8792829/BBC-financial-
expert-Alessio-Rastani-Im-an-attention-seeker-not-a-trader.html) he's not
really the elite financial insider a lot of people seem to be taking him for.
He's just a dude with an internet connection, some trading software, a thirst
for attention and a product to sell.

Admittedly I can't literally prove he hasn't been dreaming for this market
crash for 3 yrs, but his "confession" clearly serves the purpose of letting
the audience know how awesome he'd be at looking after their money in the
forthcoming recession.

~~~
LUTOPiA
He didn't plug his website.

